# turn on computer = blank screen + keyboard not working



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi all

Im running vista and i put it to sleep the night before, then the day after i took the graphics card out (power off and plug out of socket ofc) and tried to take the heat sink off (to install a newly purchased vga cooler) but couldnt get some screws out. So id thought i would leave it for later. Plugged everything back in and now my monitor stays on stanby and doesnt show anything. My keyboard num lock/scroll lock and caps lock keys also dont work which has puzzled me.

I also have tried a different monitor on my computer and still does not work.

Please help

Alex


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

Clear the cmos on the motherboard and see if that helps get the computer running. Refer to the motherboard manual for the cmos jumper location. Also you can take out the bios battery and leave it out for about 10min. Put the battery back and then fire up the system and see if you get a picture on the screen.

Also try a spare videocard and see if it is a videocard issue.


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

I have tried resetting the cmos, didnt seem to do anything. And i had a spare PCI graphics card that didnt help but that could of been bust (been in cabinet for ages). I will try taking out the bios battery for 10mins.

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

taking the bios battery out is one part of resetting the bios
if you disturbed the heatsink you have to renew the paste
you did'nt slip when trying to unscrew the h/sink and scratch the m/board
try another power supply in it


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

the heatsink wasnt actually 'disturbed' it didnt even move, i had to take off the 'shell' of the graphics card to actually move it/remove it. I am pretty sure i didnt scratch the card. I dont think its the power supply only replaced it around 2 months ago and has been running fine since.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post your specs including the psu
brand
wattage


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

Case - NZXT LEXUS - Blue
Processor - AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 6400+
PSU - Antec Neopower 650W 
Motherboard - Asus M2N32-SLI
RAM - 3gb Corsair XMS2
Gfx Card - Radeon x1950 512mb
HDD - 150gb Raptor
Hitachi 300gb
500gb external
DVD - bog standard drive


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

just have 
video
cpu
ram
speaker connected and see if you get post
when you reset the cmos did you do it as per the instructions in the manual


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

I will do that
And yes i resetted the cmos according to the instructions


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

Just tried it with:
cpu
ram
video and speakers but still no output
also my gfx card is still under warranty so i can request for a new one


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you get the bios error code when you try to start without either the video or the ram in


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

is the bios error code shown on the screen or a 'beep'?


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

just tried and nothing again


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the bios error code is usually a series of beeps which you match up here
www.bioscentral.com
and you can see what the code tells you is the problem
some m/boards also put the codes up on the screen
could be the m/board or the power supply if you are receiving no error codes


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

well i am pretty sure i didnt hear any beep codes, i actually only just got a new mobo around the same time as i got my new PSU (around 2 months ago)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

rma the m/b


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

the 'new' mobo was actually the RMA, im sure i can arrange something out

Thanks for the help


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

make sure the mobo isnt shorting. do you have all the stand-offs in place? Try builing it outside the case.


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

got an email from ebuyer saying they tested the mobo and its working with them. So all what i can think of it being is the gfx card


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do you have another card you can try in it,you should have received the bios beep error booting without the ram in


----------



## Somerset (Jan 8, 2009)

it also makes a strange sound during bootup.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what type of sound
a series of beeps?


----------

